# Catching Shad



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

While I was in ND we used to catch shad on small flies for catfishing. Has anyone tried this up here? I really have had a hell of a time catching them with a net. 
additionally I would really appriciate any advice on catching some flatheads I catch plent of channels and blues but I'm having a hell of time catching flatheads. Thanks


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well with hardly no rain and poor oxygen/water levels in the rivers and creeks right now, its gunna be hard...I dont fish many rivers or bodies of water that contain a good quantity of flatheads, but alot of other guys on here do...maybe one of them can help ya out on that...but fish with live baits, and find "typical" flathead holding locations (submerged timber, gravel/rocky shoals, ledges, deep holes leading into shallow flats, etc...) thats about as much as I can give ya.... and yea catching shad on flies, IS hard!!! but in buck creek, back behind beaver lake is the only area where i know that you can do it...easy access and no other people


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

catching shad isnt a problem for me with a net, I just go to one of my spots and catch maybe about 15-20. As flathead said use live fish for flatties.


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I have caught plenty of flatheads back home in MO but it was using trotlines and jugs. As you said the only thing I have had any luck on was live bait. But here since both of these options are not on the table I have been trying troiling live bait and also fishing on the bottom around structure. I guess one of these days I stumble onto one. 

Flathead--Did you decide on a place to hunt in Metro parks?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

bumblebee said:


> Flathead--Did you decide on a place to hunt in Metro parks?


No...the closest one to my house was the huffman area, and like you said they cut trails through it...went and checked it out and talked to one of the guys that help keep it up running...and he said he just hasnt been seeing the number of deer he usually does


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

Huffman is the only one I have hunted so I can't be of much help with the others. It was a great place to hunt before they butchered it. If you do decide to hunt it and you want, I can show you where I hunted and where I would see the deer. I also live very close.


----------

